# Great News



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Great News for Abu Hamza.

Guantanamo bay Christmas panto this year will be Peter Pan.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Panto Star's supporters demonstrate!


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Panto Star's supporters demonstrate!


He's behind you!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Give him ANOTHER bomb to play with.

Ray.


----------

